# New to me sewing machine score



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I went to a local yard sale and there was a White 477 sewing machine complete with the owners manual on one of the tables. It was marked $10 and the sticker said it worked good. When it was pointed out that the foot was missing the home owner said I could have it for $1. The owners manual has the original price of $329 stamped on the first page which was a nice chunk of change back in the day. I need to go to HL to get a new foot and it should work fine. I checked it over and its real clean and well cared for. It runs fine and quiet without the foot but doesn't sew worth a dang. I figured for a buck even if something was wrong I could afford to have it fixed. It came with 4 new bobbins but that was all. I am always finding attachment sets for the older sewing machines for a couple dollars at flea markets and yard sales so I guess I need to take a list of the model numbers of the machines I have with me when I go. This is a good heavy all metal machine that should serve me well in the small projects I plan to do. I have 5 machines now and just a short while ago I didn't have any.
I now have the White 477 that I got for $1,
A Brother red and white starter machine that was my daughters,
An old Singer 2000 that belonged to my mother that needs some work and replacement cams,
The Morse that I got for $15,
And a Singer embroidery machine that belonged to my sister.

This is a huge yard sale area so I will probably be adding to my collection and have more before summers end. It seems the older machine are sold really cheap around here. I am still looking for an older Singer or other brand that I can convert to a treadle machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, neat! I like your collection of machines. I need to check out a yard sale or two some day.

Angie


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Great Find!! And you are right for a dollar you can get it fixed.
I love yard sales. this weekend I got a video camera with all the accessories for 10 bucks YEAH!! ( made a great present for my DSIL's birthday). A 4 drawer filing cabinet for the sewing room (patterns) and a 4X4 peg board with a frame and hanger for my sewing room for $1.
I find lots of fabric, patterns, quilting and sewing books etc.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

you sound like me! I started out with my Kenmore machine that dh bought me 12 years ago. It does some basic embroidery. Sitting in a closet for 20 years was my Grannie's old Japanese 15 clone. Then last year I got a Singer treadle. After reading about what good machines the 15 clones were I decided to get Grannie's out. I asked on freecycle for a sewing machine cabinet and got a cabinet with a white 3355 in it. It sews like a dream too. Then dh did some work for a guy in trade for an old New Home machine. So I'm sitting here with 5 machines and still no cabinet for Grannie's! But I found a treadle cabinet for $10 a few weeks back and got it. Grannie's machine fit perfectly in it and now it is the one I have been using the most.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

You, m'dear, are an excellent shopper!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Great deal. Good for you!


----------

